# Printer not found into the network



## rusca86 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi to everyone, i've just bought a macbook and i've got a problem with my printer (i've already search in the forum... but i don't find a solution!).

I've got a Samsung ML-1520 printer connected via usb to my pc-win (xp sp2), and i shared it.
With my other pc (win/linux) i was able to add this printer and i always print with it without problems!
I can also print connecting directly via USB the ML-1520 to my macbook... or using linux with parallels.
But, the problem is that mac doesn't find the printer into the network (if i go in the printer configuration menu > other printers > windows printers and i select the host name of the pc... no printers are found!)

What can I do?


ps: sorry for my bad english... i'm italian!


----------



## MisterMe (Apr 26, 2007)

rusca86 said:


> ...
> 
> What can I do?
> 
> ...


You can't use a USB driver to print over the network. You can search this forum for *Gutenprint* and _CUPS_.


----------



## fryke (Apr 26, 2007)

If the printer is shared, you _can_ see a USB-printer over the network, or did I misunderstand you, MisterMe?


----------



## Debaser626 (Apr 26, 2007)

check this out 
http://www.macwindows.com/tiger.html#SMB3

sorry... that might be only for network printers....


----------



## MisterMe (Apr 26, 2007)

fryke said:


> If the printer is shared, you _can_ see a USB-printer over the network, or did I misunderstand you, MisterMe?


It depends on your definition of _see_. If I understand the OP's problem, then he is trying to use Samsung's USB print driver to communicate over his LAN with his Windows-shared Samsung printer.


----------



## rusca86 (Apr 26, 2007)

MisterMe said:


> You can't use a USB driver to print over the network. You can search this forum for *Gutenprint* and _CUPS_.


Gutenprint doesn't support my printer.
Here i've found my printer's driver. But now? what do I have to do? ... the file is .rpm, and i am not able to open/install it!
I've bought my first mac 2 days ago... and i'm a completly newbie  
Could someone tell me step by step what i've to do?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Debaser626 (Apr 26, 2007)

http://www.samsung.com/support/prod...code=1501&model=ML-1520&filetype=DR&language=

Samsun has Windows drivers and Linux drivers. THe above link is the linux driver with instructions on how to install.

My advice to you as a new mac user is to buy a new printer. One with Mac OS X drivers available.
This way, you won't have to go into Terminal to input the commands to install the drivers and PPD. HP and most other printers have executable drivers (where you just double click and follow the on-screen instructions)


----------



## rusca86 (Apr 27, 2007)

Debaser626 said:


> http://www.samsung.com/support/prod...code=1501&model=ML-1520&filetype=DR&language=
> 
> Samsun has Windows drivers and Linux drivers. THe above link is the linux driver with instructions on how to install.
> 
> ...



My problem isn't the driver, but how to see the printer connected to windows!


----------



## rusca86 (Apr 27, 2007)

Debaser626 said:


> http://www.samsung.com/support/prod...code=1501&model=ML-1520&filetype=DR&language=
> 
> Samsun has Windows drivers and Linux drivers. THe above link is the linux driver with instructions on how to install.
> 
> ...


My problem isn't the driver, but how to see the printer connected to pc-win in my mac!


----------



## rusca86 (Apr 29, 2007)

my problem isn't the driver (i've already installed it...). My problem is that mac don't find the printer in the network (with linux & win i haven't this problem...)


----------



## gsahli (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.ifelix.co.uk/tech/3015.html

You might be able to extract the PPD file from the linux driver. Then you also need to install foomatic and ESP ghostscript from:
http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting/macosx

As far as I know, Samsung doesn't make drivers for network printing UNLESS you buy a more-expensive model with ethernet/wireless built-in. Not like on Windows, where drivers work with all comm protocols.


----------



## elander (Apr 30, 2007)

If you share the printer from your Mac instead, and turn on Windows sharing too, you'll be able to print from all your computers on the network, regardless of their operating system (i.e. Win/Mac OS/Linux).


----------



## rusca86 (May 1, 2007)

yes... but my mac is a notebook (macbook) and i take it with me at school: the printer must be connected to a computer that is always turn on, and always in the "same place", in order that everybody in the house (not only me) and in every moment can print...


----------



## elander (May 1, 2007)

There is a page in Apple's knowledge base that might hold the answer to your problem:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301397

The most likely tip from that page is probably that the printer name can't be longer than 12 characters. If it's longer, the Printer Utility in Mac OS X won't find it! Weird, but so it goes...


----------



## rusca86 (May 1, 2007)

wow... that was the problem!
But now... I can se the printer, but it doesn't work using official driver, and gutenprint doesn't support the model!
What do i have to do?


----------



## Satcomer (May 2, 2007)

Look at gsahli linux link for the samsung ppds links. Some Linux users were able to get some printing using a ppds for another Samsung printer. It looks like if you experiment with Samsung ppds's then you might be able to print with one.


----------

